# New member Introduction



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello to all! My name is Michael Spurlin from Leesburg, GA. I have been a long time follower of this forum, and want to thank y'all for everything I have learned on here! Very informative website. I love all offshore fishing, but blue water trolling is by far my favorite. I recently (year or so ago) purchased my first offshore boat, a 2005 sailfish 266, twin yamaha 150 4 strokes, Fish N Tales. I trolled hard, I mean hard, last spring and summer out of Pensacola, but didn't have much luck. Lost wahoo, missed a couple whites around labor day, etc. But my philosophy is if you don't put in the time you will never learn.

I am currently back in scool, seeking my second B.A., this time in accounting (first one in marketing). Upon graduation this coming fall, my wife and I have strongly considered moving to the Pensacola/OB area. I look forward to meeting some of y'all and to continue learning! Thanks again!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard.
A lot of good fishing information here, and knowledgeable anglers.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome Michael (Fish N Tales) to the forum.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome. Don't be a stranger here or on the dock.

Robert


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome!!:thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome. Post some pics of your boat!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks everybody! I'll try to post some pictures........


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice looking ride! Welcome to the forum


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome and nice ride. I love my Sailfish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool, now I'll know you when I see your boat. looks like a porkypine....


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice ride,i have one just like it. i too just started trolling last yr,I was basicly a bottom fisher, i got couple nice hoo's fairly easy, cant wait too get back to trolling this yr! I have learned alot on this PFF! GG


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome aboard to the forum! If you need any assistance, we live in Navarre and will be more than happy to lend a helping hand.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome, nice ride!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

You shouldn't have any trouble fitting in! Welcome


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks everybody! Hopefully I can meet some of y'all this year. Like I mentioned, we are strongly considering relocating to ob/Pensacola. I love the perdido key area especially!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome =) Good luck on your Pelagics!


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome, I moved to Gulf Breeze from Leesburg,GA in 2010. I would highly recommend it !!!


----------

